
PEP 591 – Adding a final qualifier to typing - lunchladydoris
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0591/
======
ktpsns
I don't like _final_. If I do, I don't do crazy subclassing and monkey-
patching for fun but to achieve something in a restricted environment, for
instance because I cannot use the latest version of the patched library.

Python excels at this kind of code patching and introspection. Even "private"
methods can be called or overwritten. That's good. Adding @final only makes it
harder to deactivate this flag before applying some "runtime patch".

